# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  INTERMAGIA VUELVE A LOS CERROS SALMANTINOS...

## sisebuto

La V edición del festival de Intermagia patrocinado por "CajaDuero" vuelve a Salamanca y hoy un año después (apróximadamente) os informo para los que andeis un poco fuera de la honda: 

En primer lugar comunicaros que este año los cursos ya han tenido lugar así que espero podáis perdonarme y en segundo lugar las actuaciones que tendrán lugar serán las siguientes:

V EDICIÓN FESTIVAL INTERMAGIA SALAMANCA:

MIÉRCOLES 2 DE JUNIO

TALLER DE MAGIA
Biblioteca Pizarralesa las 18:00 h.
TALLER DE MAGIA
Centro Social Mayores Rector Tovar a las 19:30 h.

JUEVES 3 DE JUNIO
TALLER DE MAGIA
Biblioteca Garrido a las 18.00 h.
TALLER DE MAGIA
Centro Social Mayores Pº del Rollo a las 19:30 h.

VIERNES 25 DE JUNIO
MAGIA INFANTIL
Centro Sagrada Familia a las 10.00 h.
MAGIA EN HOSPITALES (a las 11.30 h.)
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza Mayor a las 12.30 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza del Liceo a la 13.30 h.
MAGIA PARA NUESTROS MAYORES
Residencia de Santa Marta de Tormes a las 17.30 h.
MAGIA PARA LA RECUPERACIÓN
CAMP La Salle a las 18.30 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza de los Bandos a las 18.30 h.

VIERNES 26 DE JUNIO
MAGIA EN LOS HOSPITALES
Hospital Universitario de Salamanca a las 10.30 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza Mayor a las 12.00 h.

V EDICIÓN FESTIVAL INTERMAGIA SALAMANCA:

MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza de los Bandos a la 13.00 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza del Liceo a las 13.45 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza Liceo a las 17.30 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza Mayor a las 18.15 h.
MAGIA PARA LA RECUPERACIÓN
Residencia CRMF a las 18.30 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza Mayor a las 19.00 h.

GRAN GALA DE MAGIA INTERNACIONAL
Rafael y Cía (Bélgica). Timo Marc (Alemania). Jordan Gómez (Francia). Myster Yurgen
(Alemania). Presenta: Luis de Matos (Portugal).
Teatro Caja Duero a las 20.30 h.

DOMINGO 27 DE JUNIO
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza Mayor a las 12.00 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza del Liceo a las 12.45 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza de los Bandos a la 13.30 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza Mayor a las 17.30 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza del Liceo a las 18.15 h.
MAGIA DE CALLE
Plaza Mayo a las 19.00 h.

GRAN GALA DE MAGIA INTERNACIONAL
Rafael y Cía (Bélgica). Timo Marc (Alemania). Jordan Gómez (Francia). Myster Yurgen
(Alemania). Presenta: Luis de Matos (Portugal).
Teatro Caja Duero a las 20.30 h.

V EDICIÓN FESTIVAL INTERMAGIA SALAMANCA:
INFORMACIÓN ADICIONAL
* Galas internacionales (26 y 27 de Junio), precio 9/15 €. Venta a partir del 14
de Junio en www.cajaduero.es, 901 201 000 y Taquilla , Rúa Mayor 33.Salamanca




Información sacada directamente de Internet
 (https://www.cajaduero.es/obrasocial/...alamanca10.pdf)

----------

